# Hanging drywall in partially finished basement



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It should be ceiling first, the top of the walls then the bottom of the walls.
The walls help hold up the ceiling.


----------



## jsmithis101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Not to hi-jack this thread but I also have the same issue. The previous owners had dry-walled the walls only, they where going to do a drop ceiling for ceiling. I know you should do the ceiling first, then the walls. Will their be any adverse effects ? Can I cut 1/2 out of the top of the dry-wall to do the same effect ?


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

ya ceiling first, its just tough getting your ceiling sheets up tight with the wall board. you could cut 1/2" all the way around and it would correct it but would be a pain and alot of moving around on the ladder. i'd just board it and prefill mud it and caller a day


----------

